# Swollen Lump On Goats Throat with Pictures... UPDATED~ NOT CL!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I just noticed yesterday that my yearling (who is hopefully pregnant) has some swelling under her jaw. If you imagine a person it would be right where the adams apple is. It's on both sides, two swellings I guess.

 It's smaller than a golf ball, but not round and not an abscess. It wasn't there a couple days ago. Nothing has changed and she is acting perfectly fine... Any ideas?


ETA: I'll get a pic asap.*

*

Update on page two: it's getting bigger and nothing seems to be working! *


----------



## redtailgal

Have you checked her eyelids to see if she is pale?

And has she been wormed recently?


I am wondering if she doesnt have bottlejaw......

Can you post a pic?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I wormed them last month 3 times 10 days apart with Ivomec Plus injectable. 

I've looked at pics of bottlejaw and it just doesn't look like it's the right spot to be that.

I want to say it's lymph nodes but when I looked at a chart it didn't look quite right either. 

I'll go get a pic now...*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Pics... the right side is definitely bigger than the other.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Oh one more thing, a few months back she impaled her lip on a bungee cord that she somehow pulled over from the adjacent pen, I cleaned it real well but it created an abcess and I cleaned it several times and flushed it. It healed fine and has been gone for quite a while. But I did notice her lymph gland (this) area was swollen and I thought it was a reaction to the infection (like how ours swell when we're sick). It went away 100% after the lip healed. 

But now it's back and this appears to be in the same spot/ same thing?*


----------



## Roll farms

I'm thinking I'd call in a vet for this one.


----------



## redtailgal

I gotta agree with Rolls.

Bottlejaw should be symmetrical, I think (someone correct me if I am wrong).

That does look like a lymphatic area, and its just nothing to play with.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Oiy... looks like I'm gonna get to be good friends with my vet. I just spoke with her on the phone last week for a different goat of mine... *


----------



## Mo's palominos

Can goats get " strangles " like horses do? I've only seen it a handful of times in horses and it looked just like that. I know horses and goats are very different, but is there a possibility it could be something similar?


----------



## swiss.susan

two things come to my mind.  Have her checked for CL.  You will want to get on top of this before the hair fall off of it and it bursts, as then it's contagious.  CL is harmless to humans, but you will have a very hard time selling kids with a CL positive herd.  We immediately culled any carriers.  The other thing, if you think this is related to an old injury, sometimes infection will become walled off and antibiotics can't penetrate that wall.  It is necessary to lance and clean it throughly.  Call your vet and have him come take a sample of it first to test it for CL.  you don't want to lance that by yourself, unless you do it in the road, and burn everything it comes in contact with.  Good luck, hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

swiss.susan said:
			
		

> two things come to my mind.  Have her checked for CL.  You will want to get on top of this before the hair fall off of it and it bursts, as then it's contagious.  CL is harmless to humans, but you will have a very hard time selling kids with a CL positive herd.  We immediately culled any carriers.  The other thing, if you think this is related to an old injury, sometimes infection will become walled off and antibiotics can't penetrate that wall.  It is necessary to lance and clean it throughly.  Call your vet and have him come take a sample of it first to test it for CL.  you don't want to lance that by yourself, unless you do it in the road, and burn everything it comes in contact with.  Good luck, hope it turns out well for you.


*It's not an abscess under the skin, I would be wary of trying to cut into it, it's soft and squishy. I'm pretty sure it's her lymph node. I'll call the vet today when I get back from class and see what she says.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Ugh, I've called and left two messages with the vet, I have a feeling I won't be hearing back until after 4th of July. *


----------



## elevan

Thought you might need one...  

It's frustrating when things happen around the holidays or weekends that delay getting help.


----------



## CelticOaksFarm

Isn't it always the case with kids and animals to be sick or injured on a weekend or holiday. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Thanks guys...


She's acting perfectly normal but that doesn't stop me from getting anxiety from worrying over her!


The weird thing was that it came on in just a couple days, it didn't seem gradual, but fast.


I'm going to call the vet first thing tomorrow morning again. Doubt she's in today.
*


----------



## GLENMAR

Your goats are beautiful. Good Luck.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Your goats are beautiful. Good Luck.


*
Thank you GLENMAR, I  my goaties.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Had an appointment with the vet yesterday. She said she thinks it's a "reactive lymph node" from that cut she had on her lip last month. It's definitely not an abscess. She put her on penicillin and banamine. If the swelling isn't down in 3 or 4 days we will go back for an ultrasound or aspiration.

I'l keep the thread updated with what happens. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Well the Banamine reduced the soft tissue swelling, but it came back after she was off of it. The Penicillin didn't seem to do anything, although it wasn't getting larger~ she was on it for about 12 days.


She's been off of it for a while now and the lump is getting even bigger! 


I also got my testing back for my girl today from UC Davis. Negative for both CAE and CL, again. Phew! 



But now to figure out what the heck it is!!! *


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

I hope all goes well. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## ksalvagno

I think you need the vet to stick a needle in it and see if he/she can get some fluid or pus out. Then test it. You can culture the bacteria to see which antibiotic would be effective. I don't know if an xray or ultrasound would do anything. Are there any signs of it busting open like an abscess would?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Nope no sign of it bursting, it'd definitely not an abscess.


I'll call the vet and schedule a time to do an aspiration and culture.*


----------



## ksalvagno

You may also want to consider having a full blood workup done and also include a protein/mineral workup.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Updated just in case it would help someone... 


The lump was hard, hard, hard for the longest time, then just this last week it started getting softer and really big, almost softball size.

Took her back to the vet today and she aspirated, sent a sample to the lab for culture, depressed all the pus out (150cc's!) and flushed it out with a liter of betadine water...

So it did end up being an abcess, we just aren't sure from what. She said we should have the culture results back by about Tuesday.

For now she is on banamine and penicillin and I am flushing it twice a day with iodine, and she is in quarantine on the other side of the property.

Pray it's not CL!!! *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Be sure to put Iodine on it once a day too. That will help it heal faster and keep it clean.

What color was the pus? Was it rather thick, sticky, and yellow?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*It was "medium-ish fluid"~ enough to squeeze out easily and mostly whitish. Not sticky. *


----------



## byardbabe

White Mountain Ranch,
Your girls are beautiful, and so is your ranch.  I am sending my thoughts and prayers your way..


----------



## DAVIS FARM

OOPS..ITS BOTTLE JAW...YOU BETTER GET HER SOME WORMS MEDS FAST..I HAVE SEEN THEM DIE  OVER NIGHT WHEN LEFT UNTREATED..SHE IS ALREADY PALE...give her some LA 200 too..it will help her fight infection


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

DAVIS FARM said:
			
		

> OOPS..ITS BOTTLE JAW...YOU BETTER GET HER SOME WORMS MEDS FAST..I HAVE SEEN THEM DIE  OVER NIGHT WHEN LEFT UNTREATED..SHE IS ALREADY PALE...give her some LA 200 too..it will help her fight infection


Bottle Jaw forms under the jaw and not the throat. It is also not two lumps, so this is not Bottle Jaw. She also said she wormed her with Ivermec Plus three times. That would have taken care of the parasites that would have causes Bottle Jaw. Unless it is Coccidiosis which I highly doubt.

btw I just went back and saw the pictures and I do not think it is CL either. Not in the right area and it doesn't really sound like CL either. You also said it was white and not sticky. I highly doubt it is CL. That doesn't mean she still doesn't have CL though, as you know, but these are not signs of CL.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least it burst and you can care for it now. Did the vet say how long to use the iodine? You don't want to do it for too long since that will keep the wound from healing from the inside. Usually just 2 or 3 days of the iodine should do it. But follow whatever the vet told you to do.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> At least it burst and you can care for it now. Did the vet say how long to use the iodine? You don't want to do it for too long since that will keep the wound from healing from the inside. Usually just 2 or 3 days of the iodine should do it. But follow whatever the vet told you to do.


When I had an abscess on one of my goats I was told to put iodine on it everyday.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

byardbabe said:
			
		

> White Mountain Ranch,
> Your girls are beautiful, and so is your ranch.  I am sending my thoughts and prayers your way..


*
Thank you so much, Lord knows I need them right now! I am worried sick over my girl.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> DAVIS FARM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS..ITS BOTTLE JAW...YOU BETTER GET HER SOME WORMS MEDS FAST..I HAVE SEEN THEM DIE  OVER NIGHT WHEN LEFT UNTREATED..SHE IS ALREADY PALE...give her some LA 200 too..it will help her fight infection
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle Jaw forms under the jaw and not the throat. It is also not two lumps, so this is not Bottle Jaw. She also said she wormed her with Ivermec Plus three times. That would have taken care of the parasites that would have causes Bottle Jaw. Unless it is Coccidiosis which I highly doubt.
> 
> btw I just went back and saw the pictures and I do not think it is CL either. Not in the right area and it doesn't really sound like CL either. You also said it was white and not sticky. I highly doubt it is CL. That doesn't mean she still doesn't have CL though, as you know, but these are not signs of CL.
Click to expand...

*
Thank you, I am praying it is NOT CL and is just a pocket of infection. 

She isn't pale at all~ And has been wormed with Ivomec Plus and Valbazen.... I don't believe it's worms or coccidia.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> At least it burst and you can care for it now. Did the vet say how long to use the iodine? You don't want to do it for too long since that will keep the wound from healing from the inside. Usually just 2 or 3 days of the iodine should do it. But follow whatever the vet told you to do.


*

Yes I am glad she was able to lance and drain it, glad my goatie can be on her way to healing. 

The vet said to use watered down iodine to flush it out once or twice a day until healed.*


----------



## Alice Acres

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it burst and you can care for it now. Did the vet say how long to use the iodine? You don't want to do it for too long since that will keep the wound from healing from the inside. Usually just 2 or 3 days of the iodine should do it. But follow whatever the vet told you to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The vet said to use watered down iodine to flush it out once or twice a day until healed.*
Click to expand...

I would agree with watered down iodine for daily wound irrigation. Straight iodine is hard on the the skin cells, so daily use full strength will actually be detrimental.  Used FS daily will certainly keep it cleaned out, but will also prevent it from healing.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I feel so bad for my little girl... I had to quarantine her on the other side of the property and she is screaming bloody murder... I put some chickens and a dog in with her but she still isn't happy... she is making the weirdest saddest crying noise... it sounds like an Elk! I've been going down there to sit with her, but she starts crying again when I leave... I don't know what else to do!*


----------



## Queen Mum

I am wondering if she doesn't have a goiter.  Has she had any iodine?  if not get her some and feed it to her.   

Kelp is the best source.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I am wondering if she doesn't have a goiter.  Has she had any iodine?  if not get her some and feed it to her.
> 
> Kelp is the best source.


*
She had free choice kelp for a long time and I also swabbed her tail web with iodine. She is on Sweetlix free choice minerals now. Pretty sure it's not a goiter.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Yay! Vet called with the results of the culture and it's NOT CL!!! Yay! I can't tell you how relieved I am! Vet said it's an anaerobic bacteria probably from a foxtail or the previous cut on her lip, and now that it's drained and cleaned out and she's on penicillin it should be healing all up and good to go! I put her back in with the other goats and she is sooooooo happy!!! YAY!!!!!! *


----------



## bonbean01

That's great news!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

:bun

After you explained what it looked like I didn't think it was. I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Thanks guys!!! Me too I am SOOOOO relieved!!!*


----------

